# Blotto RTA - too restricted



## Angelskeeper (2/4/22)

So I got rid of my Blotto mini cos it was too restricted, and shelved the Blotto ( the big one) for exactly the same reason!
I like DL and dont really enjoy RDL hence not using the Blotto.
A recent acquisition, got me to thinking about the Blotto again...
Looking for a solution to increase the airflow I thought about drilling the AFC ring to a cyclops style AFC....

After searching the interweb and chatting to a few people, I kept hearing the same thing.... u can drill it out, but the AFC ring doesn't come off!! You cant take the AFC ring off.... etc. etc...

Well..... to those who say the AFC ring doesnt come off and you cant get it off.... I call BS!! Cos it does come off and you can take it off making it so much easier to make it a cyclops style AFC.

I cut out the honeycomb airflow holes, and it has definitely made it less restrictive..
I am now enjoying this revisit to the Blotto!
Next step is to drill the deck.. as explained by @Intuthu Kagesi .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/4/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> So I got rid of my Blotto mini cos it was too restricted, and shelved the Blotto ( the big one) for exactly the same reason!
> I like DL and dont really enjoy RDL hence not using the Blotto.
> A recent acquisition, got me to thinking about the Blotto again...
> Looking for a solution to increase the airflow I thought about drilling the AFC ring to a cyclops style AFC....
> ...


Well done on solving the "Hung Ming Chinese Ring disentanglement puzzle", (aka the Blotto), that beats the way I've opened up the air flow in the past

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)

The a/f ring can come off - @Inthutu Kagesi replaced it for me ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)

if you look at the amount of Blotto's -all is well with the world ....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (9/4/22)

Quick update... 
Drilled the deck of the Blotto now as well, and.......
Yes please!!
Soooo much better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/4/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> Quick update...
> Drilled the deck of the Blotto now as well, and.......
> Yes please!!
> Soooo much better!
> ...


How is your flavour with the bias shifted towards under the coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

